

LA Times: Problems with the Princeton HFCS-weight gain study - Khelavaster
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/booster_shots/2010/03/high-fructose-corn-syrup-hfcs-sugar-princeton-study.html

======
epistasis
This post title is highly deceiving, the blog post's title would be far more
accurate. I wonder what the motivations of the poster were in choosing thia
title. There are no problems addressed, other than the obvious mouse vs. human
differences.

Given that we do know that fructose and sucrose deliver different hormonal
responses, it shouldn't be suspicious that HFCS and other sugars mixtures have
different weight gain pricked, but we should be careful to jump to conclusions
about humans based on mouse metabolism.

~~~
eeky
No, the title is fine. There are problems addressed, for example the LA times
states:

 _In another phase of the Princeton study, the researchers found that rats
allowed to drink the HFCS solution gained more weight over six months than
rats with no access to a sweetened beverage. The difference was dramatic: rats
with 24-hour access to HFCS gained 27% more weight than the rats stuck with
chow only. But the researchers didn’t include a third group of rats with
access to sugar, so it’s impossible to say whether HFCS was worse than regular
sugar._

